# help with pc game The Godfather



## bloom (Feb 10, 2005)

I previously had a post here regarding the above game RE please insert correct DVD rom

1st this is a bought game not a copy

the Microsoft resolution page did not help, nor a couple of posts in other forums.

Anyway I was told to download a no DVD patch which I did and the game worked 
unfortunately when I exited out of the game and later restarted it the game screen was black. I uninstalled the game and reinstalled and it worked again, this happened a couple of times. 

Now my main question where do I restart the game using the patch so that I dont have to uninstall and reinstall. ( I made a backup folder to the desktop)


thanks

jean bloom


----------



## kombat75 (Jan 12, 2006)

Try not to patch the games..

Just copy the godfather.exe Crack files to yur installation game u install and try...


----------



## mynameisearl (Apr 21, 2006)

i have had the same problem and to solve it i looked for an no-dvd patch,
it worked but when i started playing it i found out i could not get out of an car once i got in to it, i guess its some sort of security ea put on it...

i worked my way around it by mounting the dvd into a virtual drive with deamon tools.
this way your system sees the cd as an original and will accept it!

worked for me, hopefully does the same for u


----------



## eldiablo87 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey ive been havin d same prob 4 a long time,i cnt get out of d vehicle once i enter it.cn u pls exlain 2 me how u fixed dt prb.thank you.


----------

